# Seachem Matrix media



## Paul Kettless (30 Dec 2020)

HI all,

I have just purchased some Seachem matrix for my new set up, and as you do started to watch youtube videos. I stumbled upon Pondguru who claims that it inceases the PH of our planted tanks and thus make it unusable to 95% pf the fish we wish to keep in the UK.  Naturally he was telling us how fantastic biohome is and Im assuming its just a sales pitch.  My question though is, has anyone that uses Matrix had any evidence that this is possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (30 Dec 2020)

I'm not sure, if it ups the Ph, but I know that Green Aqua use it in all there aquariums and they says it not rising Ph. I can trust them a bit, when I look on their aquariums


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 Dec 2020)

Matrix is inert, won't affect your water chemistry at all. It just provides a surface for bacteria etc to colonise.


----------



## Paul Kettless (30 Dec 2020)

sparkyweasel said:


> Matrix is inert, won't affect your water chemistry at all. It just provides a surface for bacteria etc to colonise.


That's was my impression, thanks for the clarification. 


Ivan Stoyanov said:


> I'm not sure, if it ups the Ph, but I know that Green Aqua use it in all there aquariums and they says it not rising Ph. I can trust them a bit, when I look on their aquariums


Yes it was actually off one of there videos that prompted me to try it this time round👍


----------



## Sammy Islam (30 Dec 2020)

You can pretty much use anything as biological filtration, the more porous the better i guess. In reality  it doesn't really matter too much what you use in a properly planted tank.

Also i'm sure he wants to sell you a few KG of biohome to slow down your flow 🤣😉


----------



## Sammy Islam (30 Dec 2020)

You can pretty much use anything as biological filtration, the more porous the better i guess. In reality  it doesn't really matter too much what you use in a properly planted tank.

Also i'm sure he wants to sell you a few KG of biohome to slow down your flow 🤣😉

Edit: sorry double post glitch


----------



## Siege (30 Dec 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> Also i'm sure he wants to sell you a few KG of biohome to slow down your flow 🤣😉



Absolutely!


----------



## DTM61 (30 Dec 2020)

I'm using it, though I'm not sure it does much in a well planted tank with no fish 😂, but my pH is 6 or less.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Dec 2020)

Hi all,


Paul Kettless said:


> I stumbled upon Pondguru who claims that it inceases the PH of our planted tanks and thus make it unusable to 95% pf the fish we wish to keep in the UK.


I think he is probably wrong geological reasons.


dw1305 said:


> _............However I would be surprised if any commercially exploited sources of pumice aren't derived from rhyolite (you only get huge volcanic explosions from silica rich magma), and you only get commercially exploitable deposits of pumice from huge explosions where the pumice has ended up in a lake or sea (on land large deposits will form welded Tuffs under their own weight)........._





Paul Kettless said:


> Naturally he was telling us how fantastic biohome is and Im assuming its just a sales pitch. My question though is, has anyone that uses Matrix had any evidence that this is possible.


We have a <"few of these threads">, have a look at <"What filter media is best.."> and mention of <"Hess Pumice">.

cheers Darrel


----------

